# Spider web ideas?



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We plan on putting spider webs all on the sides and over one part of our haunt, but what else can we do for our spider portion that is creepy?

Also, what is the best way to make a spider victim?
We want one or two of those too. 

But any ideas for other spider realted stuff we could put in that part?

Thanks!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is what I did Erick With No K

Following ScareFX's Lead

http://64.226.23.133/woodycarr/scarefx/project_spider_victim.html

I did this

http://grimvisions.com/cocoon.htm

Looks like this

http://grimvisions.com/images/spiderscene/spiderscene 061.jpg


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I'm definitely using that how-to when I make mine.
Awesome.


----------



## scarecrow27 (Nov 26, 2010)

*trap door + any dropping spider ideas*

Great corpse! I will be attempting to construct similar for my high school classroom in 2011.

I plan to engineer a "trap door" entryway into my room and also would like a spider that drops through a hole in the ceiling tiles with a remote control if not to difficult... has anyone seen suggestions or ideas on creating your own remote control dropping spider?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

If you draw spider outlnes on transperencies (make it round) and attach it to the second hand of a cheap clock motor, an LED can cast an awesome shadow.
Beef netting is awesome for webs and decorating spider corpses.


----------



## scarecrow27 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I hadn't heard about beef netting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our spider victim is a four foot bucky dressed in a kid's Halloween costume, all wrapped up in that stretchy spider web material you buy in a bag. Works beautifully and is very effortless.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Beef netting is great because it doesn't catch the falling leaves like the fiber poly web does and is re-useable. While it is more expensive at first, you get a HUGE amount on a roll, and you can RIT it to make it glow. I used an inflatable grey blow up manniquin/body form for my victim, taped the arms on to chest, put a clear cheap plastic old hag mask on it, wrapped it in beef netting (used packaging tape to keep it on) with a bit of cheapie poly fiber web over that. Lightweight, super fast to make, and easy to string up in my tree.Plus, I can deflate it, fold it, stuff it in a bag & reinflate in the next year. The body form is like this: http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Bodies-and-Body-Parts/Inflatable-Body-Form-1002037/ 
Thin, flat elastic (in a big roll..buy online) can quickly be put up with a staple gun to make web effects... make sure it's flat so you can shoot the staple thru it & not rounded elastic cording.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS- if you use krough's technique, I can't stress enough to use the spray adhesive OUTSIDE. Not in a "well- ventilated area" like tha can sez: OUTSIDE. That spray adhesive really does a number on your lungs if you breathe it in. Been there, done that.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

*My Ideas for next year...*

Meow,

Well I'm not sure about the spider web itself, but I thought up a pretty good idea for a spider egg sack that you might like...

Simply take a balloon and fill it with air to the desired size..
Wrap it in paper mache and let dry..
Before popping the balloon wrap it again with spider web..
Add those cheap little spiders and any other accessories you desire..
Popped the balloon and add a string to tie it where you want it..

That's pretty much it... It's just a really simply idea I can up with one day, each year I put up a haunted forest graveyard and this year I'm looking to add a spider invasion and I thought dozens of egg sacks might be a nice touch. Though I'm betting the experts around here can tell you a dozen ways to make the egg sacks better.. Blinking red lights might help and if you can think of a way to make them shake or pulse they would be even better...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would concentrate on the spiders themselves. Spiders have very creepy movements and you can use an FCG mechanism to make realistic movement (even use internal tendons to hide the strings). Spiders like to jerk the web if something gets caught. Maybe you could make an elastic section and have a spider jerking it with its front legs. Spiders can move quickly through their webs. Maybe in a deeper section, you could put a spider on a zip line. Dangle it upside down by it moving legs like a mariontte and attach the crossbar to the zip line. If the assembly is deep in the web, no one would notice that the spider isn't really climbing through web.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

krough said:


> Here is what I did Erick With No K
> 
> Following ScareFX's Lead
> 
> ...


Wow yours looks so much better than the bluckie version, nice work. I am going to redo mine this year, I will use your technique!! Thanks!


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a spider lair in my haunt and one thing I was going to do but ran out of time was to hang thin ribbon down so it hangs down in your face as you walk through.......don't remember if i saw that here, Some where else or what......any way seemed like a good idea to me....figured it would give you that creepy feeling without messing up yor webs


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Halloween Cats said:


> Meow,
> 
> Well I'm not sure about the spider web itself, but I thought up a pretty good idea for a spider egg sack that you might like...
> 
> ...


I did this last year. It was cheap and easy. I made about 20 of them. I dropped a LED flicker votive in each and they looked eerie. Used that alone for lighting in my spider area and it looked real creepy.



charlie1s said:


> I have a spider lair in my haunt and one thing I was going to do but ran out of time was to hang thin ribbon down so it hangs down in your face as you walk through.......don't remember if i saw that here, Some where else or what......any way seemed like a good idea to me....figured it would give you that creepy feeling without messing up yor webs


I used fish line. I have a lot of trees in my front yard and I hung them all over. As people walked around the could feel them brushing their faces, but not see them. Had people brush their faces, and look around to see what it was, not being able to find out.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Eric,

The webs I would use are a combination of tied nylon webbing and beef netting. The beef netting attaches easy, doesn't get stuck in peoples clothing as they walk by, and is very versatile. It can basically be used and attached about anywhere. You can buy it from trentonmills. It comes in a large roll which you cut into the lengths you want. Just dye it with rit whitener first in a 5 gallon bucket and dry it out and it will glow in black light. Here is a picture of some of the netting in my display.










In a previous haunt I did for Make a wish, we created a maze of spiderwebs in 2x4 frames that you could see through to the end of the room, but you had to maze your way through to get there. With an actor behind you, it was hard to hurry through a room which you could see through the walls. The rope used was 3/16th nylon and was tied through eye hooks. 1/4" nylon is strong enough to bounce off of if you run into it. It really is rather creepy when you can see your end point but can't quite get there. Add a flash bulb strobe in for effect and you only get a glimpse of the next turn with an actor behind the see through wall. Really rather fun for both the patron and actor.

As well, someone mentioned hanging ribbon. Don't use ribbon but instead use fishing line. Thin fishing line dangling down every 6 inches or so really does feel like spiderwebs. As you brush away one string you pull another into it. I had the string tied to camo netting above a section of the maze. It worked rather well as people started ducking to avoid the line.

Hope this gives you a few ideas


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

lol Now that I look back on the first post I see Eric posted it in 06. I'm sure he has had his spider haunt built for some time now. And from what I've seen of Eric's work, I'm sure it's awesome. But we can keep posting our ideas. I'm sure it helps other haunters that are planning on using a spider idea. 

Spiderclimber, your place looks great. I really love the lighting. I'm going to have to work on my lighting one of these years.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha, I didn't even read the post original date myself. I just saw lots of activity recently and figured it was a newer thread. I wonder if Eric knows this thread is active again? I did see a post of a video by him in this years haunt photo section. 

Scareme, glad you like the lighting. It was simple spots this year and some black light. I am hoping to create alot of individual LED spots for scenes this year. We will see how that pans out.


----------



## bl00d (Feb 12, 2011)

Web caster gun hooked up to youre air compressor the webs look so realistic the funny thing is I had a real spider living in some of the webs lol. 

For the victim white trash can bags filled w/ newspaper taping it into a body form also use a manaquin styrofoam head drill holes into the eyes and put in led lighting. Wrap it up w/ cheese cloth then spray it down w/ the gun or use the cotton webs.


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

*Spider Cocoons*

Another idea using balloons for the inside of the egg, are those glow-in-the-dark balloons which have a tiny light in them. Blow up the balloon to the required size then cover with web. They may need weighting down a little if you're using them outside. I sometimes use wool tops instead of web as I can control the shape better.


----------

